# Bought a Sig Mosquito for plinker



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a Sig Mosquito for cheaper plinking and to introduce the kids to handgun shooting. I fired about 100 CCI minimags through it and had to failures in the first mag. and only one in the next 90 rounds. I also fired some cheaper Centurion brand lead ammo not plated through it. I was pleasantly surprised even as dirty as it was and the cheap rnds only had 3 failures in 50 rnds. I realize that failure to fire or failure to eject is nothing to brag about but, I was all in all very happy with it. Its pretty damn accurate too. Can't hardly beat the $300 price tag.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Your experience jives almost perfectly with my own. I'd only caution you to be careful. SIG Mosquitoes don't run very well when they're either dry or dirty.


----------



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Mosquito*

I cleaned it when I got home and it wasn't as dirty as I thought. Running it dirty or dry isn't a common practice and I think a quick and hasty cleaning job during a range session is necessary if you going to put alot of rounds throught it. I wish the mags were cheaper. $35-$39 is crazy for a .22lr mag.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 30, 2011)

*Skeeter*

Got mine to the house and cleaned it, oiled it. and went to the range. Opened by brick of Blazer RN ammo and proceeded to burn through 350 rounds with no problems. Since then I've burned about 4500 rounds with only 2 FTF's. The only thing different is that I have taken to greasing, rather than oiling, the slide. Speaks well for the gun as well as the ammo if you ask me. The only thing that bothers me is that 5 magazines are not enough.


----------



## qcdougn (Jul 8, 2011)

Skeeter, your's is one of the more positive reports that I've seen later on the Mosquito. I'm still struggling with which 22 cal to buy. But, am a little disappointed in the reports on the Sig. Otherwise, I'm still looking at the M3's, BM and P22's. I would have hoped Sig would have taken the FTF & FTE issues to their Quality Department for resolution...
Doug


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I enjoyed mine, but recently traded it for a Ruger Mk III. I was looking for smoother trigger, but otherwise enjoyed the gun.

Based on my experience, I'll just pile on the other comments... 1) keep it oiled and clean, even after 100 rounds it can get dry and cause problems (bring a little oil to the range just in case), and 2) use the right ammo, these guns are picky -- I never had trouble with CCI mini mags or Federal Auto Match.

Be safe and have fun!


----------

